# Some of my aircraft



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm normally a Sci-Fi modeler but I took a break last year and did some aircraft. Enjoy. This is a Tamiya A-10 with a Revel cockpit added. The Vulcan canon was scratchbuilt along with the rocket tube under the wing.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This is my ROG 1/144 C-117 Globemaster and Trumpeter 1/144 F22 Raptor.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooops, here's a close up of the base for the A-10. The vehicles were all scratchbuilt, if you can see them! It's a forced perspective, looking down at the ground while the A-10 flies over a convoy.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Robiwon, you have the _golden touch_. 

Great looking models! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

a 1/144 F-22 with a full missile bay?!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

John P said:


> a 1/144 F-22 with a full missile bay?!


Yeah, I had to buy needle nose tweezers for this model. I never needed a set before this model!


----------



## EnzoF660 (Oct 6, 2010)

The another level of impressive to me for being scratch built. Very nice models! I also like what you did with the base of the A-10. That's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING ROBIWON !
Bert


----------



## Jinja (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome... but bigger photos next time please!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice work. I like all of them. The detail on the 1/144th scale F-22 is pretty amazing.

And the A-10 is really good. I like the stand as well, great idea.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Robiwon  they are great!! Yep I too love the base idea on your A10. Insperational indeed. I hope you don't mind if I pinch your idea and see if I can do something like that for my spitfire??

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you like them. It was a nice change from sci-fi. I plan on doing more aircraft in the future.



AJ-1701 said:


> Robiwon I hope you don't mind if I pinch your idea and see if I can do something like that for my spitfire??
> 
> Cheers,
> Alec


That's cool, glad I inspired you! Post pics of what you come up with.


----------

